# sane findet keinen scanner mehr Kernel 2.6.28-git5

## drakesoft

Hallo, 

ich wollte den neuen 2.6.28er ausprobieren dieser funktioniert so eigentlich wunderbar. Nur leider gibt es probleme mit meinem USB scanner (agfa e40). Dieser wird zwar von sane-find-scanner gefunden und von lsusb auch aber mit xsane oder scanimage findet er dann keinen mehr. Hat jemand die gleichen probleme mit dem 2.6.28er oder evtl sogar eine Lösung?

Grüße

Drakesoft

----------

## TheCurse

ich habe dasselbe Problem mit den gentoo-sources-2.6.28 mit meinem USB Scanner (ist ein Epson SX400 glaub ich). Eine Lösung hab ich bisher leider nicht.

Grüße,

~TheCurse

----------

## firefly

funktioniert es, wenn ihr versucht als root etwas zu scannen?

----------

## TheCurse

Nein, auch als root funktioniert es nicht

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also, wenn man sich im Internet umschaut gibt es noch andere die ein ähnliches Porblem haben.. aber deren Lösung war "nur" eine neuere Kernelversion zu verwenden.

Da es bei euch ähnlich ist würde ich entweder warten bis eine aktuellere Version zur Verfügung steht und solange eine "ältere" Version vom Kernel verwenden bis man diese (fehlerhafte) Version überspringen kann.

Bei sidux hab ich jetzt auf die schnelle leider auch keine Kernepatches oder so gefunden. Wenn es eilt würde ich dort mit der Suche anfangen, oder mal einen Blick in die Kernelmailingliste werfen ob da schon eine Lösung diskutiert wurde mit einem entsprechendem Patch.

Edit: Mit dem gentoo-sources Kernel 2.6.28-r1 geht das Scannen wieder.

----------

## drakesoft

Ich habe mit dem neusten 2.6.29-rc3 das noch immer dieses Problem...

----------

## drakesoft

Ich habe jetzt ein update auf 2.6.29-rc8 gemacht ... und  habe noch  immer dieses Problem? Mit der alten 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 funktioniert es wunderbar. Gibt es scho eine Lösung für dieses Problem?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm Darksoft,

muss es denn ein so aktueller Kernel sein? Sonst verwende doch den 2.6.28-r1. Auch die anderen Revisionen, von r-1 bis r-4 funktionieren hier einwandfrei. Ich habe auch einen USB-Scanner und mein xsane findet diesen ohne Probleme, also genauso wie ich ihn immer verwendet habe.

Ich bin mir sicher das es da mit 2.6.28er, einen Fehler gab und nach dem Update auf Revision-Eins läuft es einwandfrei. Sollte diese Versionen bei dir immer noch ein Fehlverhalten zeigen, überprüfe einfach deine "Anforderungen" (Treiber u. Einstellungen) an den Kernel und richte alles aus einer "jungfräulichen" .config nochmal ein. Um Auszuschliessen das oldconfig u. Co da etwas durcheinander gebracht haben.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## NightDragon

Ich verwende 2.6.28-r4 und habe keine Probleme mit meinem HP-Scanner (verwende auch xsane).

Also nur zur Info... (vielleicht ists später hilfreich).

Ich nehme stark an, dass das was mit dem USB-Treibern zu tun hat. 2.6.28 und 2.6.27 bzw. früher unterscheiden sich da doch teilweise stark.

----------

## markusk21

@drakesoft:

 Hast du mal versucht die funktionierende 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 Version nach oldconfig im neuen Kernel zu nutzen?

Wenn du genkernel benutzt musst du in /etc/kernels/ die version überschreiben.

Natürlich verlierst du alle Kernel-änderungen, die du zwischenzeitlich vorgenommen hast - für den Scanner sollte das aber nützlich sein  :Wink: 

----------

